# Tens machine



## Amberzak (Feb 3, 2018)

hi all 

I’ve been given a tens machine for my muscle spasms. I have to leave it on for at hour, at least once a day. 

My question is, on the leaflet it says not to use if you have a pacemaker and done use it near an iPhone because it can interfere with the electric field. 

What about the pump? I can’t unplug my pump for an hour each time I use the machine (unless I’m doing exercise, even being unplugged half an hour raises my sugars). 

Does this mean I can’t use the tens? I’d rather be in pain than give up my pump. But I also don’t know if they are just being over cautious. And they never said anything about the pump (they know I’m on the pump as I’ve mentioned loads of times).


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 3, 2018)

Sorry I don't know but good luck


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 3, 2018)

Sorry I have no idea, but I'd be inclined to get in touch with the pump manufacturer and ask them.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 4, 2018)

Sorry I have no idea either. I found my Tens machine was a godsend when I had chronic Sciatica. I really hope you can use it with your pump and it helps you as much as mine helped me.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi Amberzak ~ I wish I could help you but can't I'm sorry to say ~ tho I think I'd go along with @Lucy Honeychurch idea and contact the Manufacturer. I use a tens machine and have often kept it on all day when my back is being really really naughty Anyway good luck
WL


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 5, 2018)

How did you get on Amberzak ?


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 6, 2018)

Don’t worry, Amberzac. The Tens machine is nothing more than an electric current, and DC at that.  You’d have more worries standing by a microwave oven or an induction hob, or using a mobile phone. Just don’t apply the pads in a line directly across the insertion point of the pump in your skin. 

So just use it as the directions say, and you should have no problems.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 6, 2018)

I should add, the fears about interference are highly over rated. My electric wheelchair instructions warn against using a mobile phone in case of interference. Aye, right


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 6, 2018)

I work with Electricity every day & unfortunately get the odd "Belt". I would not recommend it but about 10mins after a 240v blast it feels as if it charges you up. Makes you jump   Does not effect my pump


----------



## Amberzak (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks. I’ve been using it and no problems so far. It’s helped with my pain too.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 9, 2018)

Amberzak said:


> Thanks. I’ve been using it and no problems so far. It’s helped with my pain too.


Good news. I’m glad it’s helping you and not causing any probs with your pump.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 9, 2018)

Amberzak said:


> Thanks. I’ve been using it and no problems so far. It’s helped with my pain too.



Great news, glad it's helping with the pain x


----------

